# Need help with a Punk Costume



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm trying to put together a punk costume for this year, and I have a few questions. First, I bought a (purple) Mohawk wig from eBay, and well, it's not very realistic. It's not that close to matching my skin tone, and it doesn't cover all of my hair. Is there a way to make this look more realistic? It also looks more like a bald cap on the sides (because it is), however someone with a real Mohawk would have stubble where they shaved their head. Is there a way to mimic this? What do I do about it not covering; can I extend it and blend it in with liquid latex? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

well, a lot of time with wigs, it makes things easier to use a wig cap, which some costume stores will carry, and stuff your hair into that, then put the wig over it. to make the color of the bald cap match your skin, get a liquid foundation in your skin tone and apply it to the bald part of the wig, blending don into your face as well. to make "stubble" get a sponge and black face paint and dab the paint on the bald part of the wig. A friend of mine did this once to make a beard and it looked very realistic.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help. I actually went out this afternoon, and bought a bald Cap that should be bigger to where underneath, some liquid latex to blend everything together, and into my face, and a skin-tone makeup kit to try and blend in the colors. I was just guessing on all of this, so it sounds like I might be close to being on the right page. That was also a good suggestion on the black makeup for the stubble, I have some artists paintbrushes, that have the bristles at unequal lengths, so that might work too. I'll try and post pictures when I’m done. Any Ideas on how I might make the hair stand up better? I was thinking about using semi-gloss clear lacquer. I've heard that that's what they use on real ones.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

You wouldn't have to have the stubble if you were had a "freshly shaved" head. Most of the punks I know who have mohawks (and I know several) shave their heads on an almost-daily basis to avoid the stubblies. Couldn't tell you what they use to make it stand up, though. I'll ask. I have perpetually spiked hair and I just use super-mega-duper strength hairspray and that works fine for me.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for the reply. I think I will try a small spot first with the stubble, that way if it doesn't look good I don't have much to redo. Since you know a few people who sport mohawks, what type of clothing could you recommend? 
Thanks.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We had a kid at the school where I worked who sported a mohawk. The one thing that stands out in my mind about him are 'chains'. That kid always had chains hanging from him.....oh and piercings.

Good luck with your costume!

MsM


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Boots, black pants, black leather (biker) jacket, and as stated above, chains. There are several ways you could go with the attire. Watch _SLC Punk _for inspiration.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks again for the replies. I was planning on doing the chains, and maybe some studded leather accessories. Those things I remember well from high school. I was also thinking about getting some tattoo sleeves. I don't know how to do the piercings though. I think my work would frown upon me having a lot of body art. Any ideas on how I could do the piercings?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Party City has packages of fake piercings. I think they were fairly cheap.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, at the risk of embarrassing him, this is the link to my friend, John's, MySpace. John is the quintessential punk, imo, and that's the very best example I can give you. By the way, plaid is always good. And Rikki was right, _SLC Punk_ would be an excellent movie to watch for inspiration... and just an excellent movie altogether.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, thanks again for the replies. For some reason, the link wouldn't work.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry, try these... 

John
John's friends

Another good movie to watch would be _Sid & Nancy._


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the pics.


----------



## donnahill (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's my husband as a punk, it was a fun costume.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_sit...&skin_id=1&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## debbie5 (Sep 21, 2005)

Old punkers don't die, they just get fat & get conservative haircuts.

I used to be a punker (saw Ramones at CBGB's) and I never had a shaved-head Mohawk, because unlike my friends, I HAD A JOB. So I had to have "convertible" hair & be semi-normal at work. I used to just slick the sides back and stick the top as high as I could get it. My poorer friends used KY jelly for their hair. The gel I used to use I can't find anymore, but Paul Mitchell Shpritz-Forte will stick up your wiggy 'do, as will Stiff hairspray (both are at drugstores). I wore two garbage bags as pants once..duct-taped them on, couldn't pee all night...ahhh- the good old days.

Now, I just dress as a MOM. No one would ever guess the life I once had!

(sigh)

debbie

PS- don't forget to dull your double-sided razor blade with a nail file before wearing on a chain around your neck. I also once pinned a friend's dead goldfish onto my lapel & wore it as a lovely brooch. Punkers have now become a costume. Oh my.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you all for the replies, and the good suggestions. I hope I’m not offending any true Punkers by wanting to dress like one for Halloween, it’s not meant that way. Punks have been a group whom I’ve always admired, yet never really fit in to.


----------



## HalloweenBro (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you trying to get an old school punk look or today's punk?


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

*Final Results.*

Hi, as promised, here are pictures of what I came up with. I wasn't quite thrilled with the Mohawk, it still looks fake, I should of bought one that I saw that had short black hair on the sides. Oh well, everything else turned out OK. Everybody at work seemed to like the tattoo sleeves the best, and I still got a lot of compliments on the Mohawk. I didn’t win the costume contest (that went to a guy in a Play Boy Bunny costume), but I still had fun.


----------

